# Pleco and Mystery Snails



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a small Pleco (common? Idk) as well as a Gold and an Ivory Mystery Snail in with a small Tifer Oscar and Jack Dempsey (I think.) I have the temp around 80 farenhiet. Is this okay for my fish and snails? Also, the JD eats the algae wafers before they get to the bottom of the tank. What else can I feed my Pleco that won't be so easy or tempting for my 4-inch Cichilds to get ahold of? Something that would stick to the side is preferred. 

-British


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

No, your temperature is not okay for snails. 76 degrees would be the max I recommend. Elevated temperature can cut down their lifespan severely. Mystery snails are temperate species.


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

Should I lower it a few degrees?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Rather than compromising your other fish on it, I'd advise separating the snail.


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

I have nowhere for them to go. ): The return on snails where I got them is two days. They're awefully active and horridly hard to find because of the gravel color.


----------

